# POB- Need advice



## powerpee (Jan 13, 2012)

Hi- I need a new battery for my POB.. Something plug and play, however better than what's in there already. Any suggestions for under 30 dollars? (which doesn't require splicing, etc.)? The other option would include a 100 watt ballast and higher watt bulb, and of course a bigger battery, but no takers on the build yet $$$ I really want to go crazy with this, and would prefer that to purchasing another.

Thanks


----------

